# Well that was the worst movie I've seen in a long time...



## UltraParanoia (Jul 14, 2013)

I really liked the idea behind soul mates meeting again in different time periods etc, I think that story could be told really well & obviously the editing was impressive. But the story(s) was so horribly told, unanswered questions, laughable make-up.

It was 1 of those movies that makes great actors, terrible.







I watch/see/own/review ALOT of films & I highly recommend that you dont bother. I want my 3hrs back.


----------



## 7Heavyness (Jul 14, 2013)

To me it was boring as hell but I've seen soooooooooooo many other movies that are so more crap than this one,they make it looks like a master piece


----------



## flexkill (Jul 14, 2013)

Yeah it was pointless really....but I didn't hate it.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jul 14, 2013)

I was terribly confused and bored when watching it. I guess I should give it a second chance though. I knew nothing about it, hadnt even seen the trailer


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jul 14, 2013)

I'd be happy to give it a second chance if it wasnt 172 minutes long


----------



## nostealbucket (Jul 14, 2013)

You can always remember.....

Lady in the Water was worse......


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jul 14, 2013)

Hugo Weaving was awesome in it though and the guy stuck in the old folks home had a few funny scenes. I wouldn't watch it again.


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 14, 2013)

nostealbucket said:


> You can always remember.....
> 
> Lady in the Water was worse......


I had almost forgotten.....


----------



## pink freud (Jul 14, 2013)

Is it long, slow and confusing?

Because I generally like movies like that.


----------



## Watty (Jul 14, 2013)

I refuse to see this movie on principle of it sounding horrible.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jul 14, 2013)

The old guy escaping the nursing home was great. That should be a movie on its own


----------



## The Reverend (Jul 15, 2013)

I actually didn't think it was that bad. It was interesting to see a concept like that attempted onscreen. It didn't wow me, but I really appreciated the effort.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jul 15, 2013)

iv seen this movie 3 times and i still dont get the point of it


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 15, 2013)

i opened this thread thinking it was about the will smith movie, "after earth"...


----------



## Datura (Jul 15, 2013)

No film is bad in comparison to the wicker man remake with nicolas cage, especially if you're a fan of the original.


----------



## zero_end (Jul 31, 2013)

Can´t be worse than the newest "lone ranger" movie


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jul 31, 2013)

The Reverend said:


> I actually didn't think it was that bad. It was interesting to see a concept like that attempted onscreen. It didn't wow me, but I really appreciated the effort.


 
Pretty much this. Haven,t recommanded this movie to anyone, but I didn't hated it. 6/10 Wouldn't watch it again, but not too bad to me


----------



## Xaios (Jul 31, 2013)

Datura said:


> No film is bad in comparison to the wicker man remake with nicolas cage, especially if you're a fan of the original.








The Wicker Man was the last movie I ever watched before I started religiously paying attention to movie reviews. I think it's plain to see why.

On topic, I didn't see Cloud Atlas because, even after the previews, I had no ....ing clue what it was about. The middling-at-best reviews didn't really help its chances.


----------



## 7Heavyness (Aug 1, 2013)

Worst movie you've seen in a long time?
Well watch this:

Mega Shark vs Giant Octopus (Video 2009) - IMDb

After watching it all movies will be master pieces!
It's so crap that it's not even funny.
The only good thing there is..............THE END words.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 1, 2013)

7Heavyness said:


> Mega Shark vs Giant Octopus (Video 2009) - IMDb



This movie just plain redefines bad. I went in expecting something that was so bad, it was great, like many Asylum films. Instead what I got was something so putrescent, it should be burned.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Aug 1, 2013)

7Heavyness said:


> Worst movie you've seen in a long time?
> Well watch this:
> 
> Mega Shark vs Giant Octopus (Video 2009) - IMDb
> ...



The related movies look just as terrible 

Also I swear this was on SyFy not too long ago... but they show so many godawful movies on there that it all runs together after a while.


----------



## sage (Aug 2, 2013)

Waiting for it to be on Netflix, but actually looking forward to watching it. The premise seems interesting and I enjoy movies that challenge my limited intellect. Unless they make me fall asleep. 

It should be noted that I thoroughly enjoyed Sharknado, Ishtar, Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow, Sharktopus, and Plan 9 From Outer Space.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Aug 2, 2013)

I didn't think it was that bad - my wife wasn't a fan; I thought The Fountain was far better though.


----------



## Basti (Aug 5, 2013)

don't regret watching it, but it was extremely ambitious and they didn't quite make it. Twasn't really worth the 3 hours, the effects, the money and the cast


----------



## ilyti (Aug 5, 2013)

7Heavyness said:


> Mega Shark vs Giant Octopus (Video 2009) - IMDb


 


sage said:


> It should be noted that I thoroughly enjoyed Sharknado, Ishtar, Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow, Sharktopus, and Plan 9 From Outer Space.


 
Re: Bad movies that people watch _because_ they're bad.

These belong in 2 categories: Movies that are bad and they don't know it, and you can laugh at the incompetence of everything; and movies that are purposely _trying_ to be bad. Plan 9 From Outer Space is one of my favourite bad movies because Ed Wood didn't _know_ how bad it was - he seriously wanted to be a real artist like Oscar Wilde when he made this movie. SO full of shitty effects and logical fallacy that I find something more to laugh at every time I watch it.

The second category are movies that are intentionally bad. And that ruins anything I might have enjoyed about it. Mega Shark Vs Giant Octopus and all those SyFy original movies are not worth the time because it's not honest, you know? You don't know what you can laugh at, if something was crap because they intended it to be, or if it was just laziness.

Birdemic 1 was brilliantly funny (if you can get through it) but Birdemic 2 is retarded because the "director" saw people say "it's so bad it's good" that he just made the same movie again, not trying to improve on anything; this time being crap on purpose.

Cloud Atlas is not good, and it's not bad. It's an art film, which means it takes delight in trolling the audience. It's purposely trying to go way over your head, acting like it doesn't have to explain anything because the director is smarter than you, and if you were smart enough, you'd be able to figure it out. I don't have time for that.

If you are a fan of bad movies, don't watch any that have been made in the last 30 years. Just watch Mystery Science Theater.


----------



## AliceLG (Aug 6, 2013)

I've watched Cloud Atlas more than once, and I've shared it with cinephile friends. We've all come to the same conclusion: it was a very ambitious project that failed. The way the story is divided is confusing for the sake of being confusing, as it doesn't provide any continuity or reference to the subplots. I used to joke that for some Tarantino movies someone had dropped the master script by accident and didn't bother to rearrange the pages but in this case I think it might be true  The makeup is on both extremes, excellent for some characters but downright ludicrous for others. My favorite subplots were the one with the old guy and the one in the distant future, pretty good storytelling, photography and makeup. The one in the plantations in the South would've been great if it weren't for the horrible attempt to make a Korean actress look Caucasian. I have no words for the South Korea subplot, that was just ridiculous.

All in all it is an OK movie. As usual, the book is 38497083467274385609 times better. If they had followed the plot development as in the book it would've been a better movie I think.


----------



## Pat_tct (Aug 6, 2013)

"the fountain was far better"


dude. nothing is better than the fountain when it comes to those kind of movies^^

i watched cloud atlas for about 50 minutes. need to give it another chance when i have the time and concentration to really get into it.

but i like the concept behind it.


----------



## Winspear (Aug 6, 2013)

pink freud said:


> Is it long, slow and confusing?
> 
> Because I generally like movies like that.



Me too. I got this on DVD the other day, haven't got round to watching it yet though. I do really like movies to take forever haha


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm the kind of guy that loves long movies and actually dislikes how most complex stories are rushed into 90-120 minute movies when they should take more time. I was annoyed that Cast Away simply jumped to "4 years later" when everyone else bitched it was too long . However, I was watching this movie and fell asleep about 60-70 percent in or so. The wife finished watching it and told me it was "ok" but I never felt the need to go back and finish it sadly.


Rev.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Aug 6, 2013)

I had to post a review about this film awhile back for an online site I do film critiques for. 



> "It is the kind of film that requires you to go back and watch it again to catch onto every detail that you missed; however, the grand scope of the majesty of the themes concerning how actions and their parallel consequences can affect and trail through time (the past, present, and future) and mold the outcome of it all is astounding! Plus, seeing a small cast of main characters pull off about six or seven roles each is rather remarkable! It is an extremely ambitious concept and can be a bit 'too much to handle' for most, which is why it will fly right over the heads of the less 'intellectually-gifted', but for lovers of philosophy, this film (and the novel it is based on) hits the nail right on the head with its thought-provoking content. It follows the novel exactly, which is great; however, they could have unravelled and 'straightened out' the spots where each of the individual stories intertwine. That way the audience could understand the connections better."


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 6, 2013)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> I had to post a review about this film awhile back for an online site I do film critiques for.
> 
> "It is an extremely ambitious concept and can be a bit 'too much to handle' for most, which is why it will fly right over the heads of the less 'intellectually-gifted'"



Guess that explains it then... those of you that didn't like it simply aren't intellectually gifted.... /sarcasm


Rev.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Aug 6, 2013)

Rev2010 said:


> Guess that explains it then... those of you that didn't like it simply aren't intellectually gifted.... /sarcasm
> 
> 
> Rev.



Thanks for sarcastically twisting my old words, Rev...


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 6, 2013)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Thanks for sarcastically twisting my old words, Rev...



It's all good brother  


Rev.


----------



## Basti (Aug 16, 2013)

Seriously though. If you really do feel intellectually superior then you're not going to delve deeper into the film and try to understand it. You can read the damn book.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Aug 16, 2013)

7Heavyness said:


> Worst movie you've seen in a long time?
> Well watch this:
> 
> Mega Shark vs Giant Octopus (Video 2009) - IMDb
> ...


This film is beyond crap. No enjoyment at all, only reason i watched through it is because i hate not finishing things...


----------



## Winspear (Aug 25, 2013)

Watched this last night afterall  I really enjoyed it and the makeup was mindblowing - especially when I realised even more at the credits. 
I thought it was very well done and didn't really find it at all confusing. If you do, just look at the plot on Wikipedia and you'll see it's just a handful of very simple stories happening in different times at onc, with connections


----------



## ElRay (Aug 25, 2013)

Datura said:


> No film is bad in comparison to the wicker man remake with nicolas cage, especially if you're a fan of the original.



I'm a little on the fence with this one. I actually enjoyed it until the last 10 mins or so. Kinda like eating a surprisingly good, uniquely favored apple, until you find 1/2 a worm in the last two bites.

Ray


----------



## The Uncreator (Aug 31, 2013)

I quite loved this movie actually. Warrants multiple views though in order to better understand it, and with its length it's rather demanding in that respect.


----------

